# Download UL White Book



## jar546 (Jun 21, 2013)

Here you go:

UL | Electrical code topics


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 21, 2013)

Excellent, thanks.


----------



## peach (Jun 22, 2013)

helpful.. thanks..


----------



## RJJ (Jun 22, 2013)

Easy to use!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 22, 2013)

UL always gave away there disks at our state meetings but it has always been more useful to download it.  It is amazing what you find in there that gets overlooked in the field.

For instance a hub on a meter is not listed for a pvc thread only rigid metal and IMC.  Now how many violations of that have you seen.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 22, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> For instance a hub on a meter is not listed for a pvc thread only rigid metal and IMC.  Now how many violations of that have you seen.


Thats funny, took Jeff to work with me today. I used a PVC TA in a meyers hub and asked him if it was a violation. Got him with that one. (But I used it anyway)


----------



## RJJ (Jun 22, 2013)

Plenty and We saw no pictures of the install final product on take an inspector to work day!


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 22, 2013)

Jeff took a bunch but I know he was making another stop on the way home.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> (But I used it anyway)


  You are probably going to hell because of that.      I really think it is BS.  I have never seen a problem with that install.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 23, 2013)

I did not even know it was not listed for that application and thanks to Chris I now know and got to watch him make the professional installation marrying PVC to that hub.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh look!  A marriage of threads


----------



## ICE (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks as though the box above is the support for the box below.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 23, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> It looks as though the box above is the support for the box below.


Ha ha, it does look like that but the trough below helped the most.  This picture was before it was anchored and the equipment ground was added.  I know there will be a grounding comment so l figured I might as well throw that out there now.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 23, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I did not even know it was not listed for that application .


Here is the link to Mark Ode's paper I told you about.



> Many  electricians overlook the fact that hubs are only intended for use with  threaded conduit, such as rigid metal conduit (RMC) or intermediate  metal conduit (IMC). The hubs are designed with a tapered thread to  match the tapered thread requirement of RMC or IMC of a 1-in-16 taper (  inch per foot taper) as covered in 342.28 for IMC and in 344.28 for  rigid metal conduit.


----------



## gfretwell (Jun 23, 2013)

> Many electricians overlook the fact that hubs are only intended for use with threaded conduit, such as rigid metal conduit (RMC) or intermediate metal conduit (IMC). The hubs are designed with a tapered thread to match the tapered thread requirement of RMC or IMC of a 1-in-16 taper ( inch per foot taper) as covered in 342.28 for IMC and in 344.28 for rigid metal conduit.


So if you used a plumbing fitting it would actually be better


----------



## peach (Jun 23, 2013)

So Chris created a code violation and Jeff approved it?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 23, 2013)

Not Jeff's jurisdiction. Also had a couple PVC fittings I 'forgot' to glue. Violation IMO, can't you cite the art. that would pertain?


----------



## jar546 (Jun 23, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Not Jeff's jurisdiction. Also had a couple PVC fittings I 'forgot' to glue. Violation IMO, can't you cite the art. that would pertain?


There is no article that specifically states you must glue the joints (unlike the plumbing code) but, there is the word _approved _that comess into play and we all know that is at the discretion of the AHJ.  See 352.48

This ATS is, in my opinion and Industrial Control Panel and is subject to 409.100 which used table 110.20 so it does need to be protected.  If the conduit leaks, then we have a problem, especially since it is above the live parts.


----------



## gfretwell (Jun 23, 2013)

You are left with 110.3(B) for the cement requirement and, unfortunately, the manufacturers say you must use their glue.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 23, 2013)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> You are left with 110.3(B) for the cement requirement and, unfortunately, the manufacturers say you must use their glue.


I couldn't live with myself knowing the PVC was stressing when trying to expand due to the glue.  Still trying to find 1 manufacturer that states glue must be used on all joints anyway.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 23, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Still trying to find 1 manufacturer that states glue must be used on all joints anyway.


See this, its from the link you provided in post 1 of this thread. See 1.1.4



> 1.1.4 Rigid PVC conduit and fittings covered in these  requirements are intended to be joined to each other and to rigid PVC  boxes, conduit bodies, and fittings in the field by means of a cement  that is or contains a solvent for polyvinyl chloride.


----------

